# [SOLVED] &quot;Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d&quot; by Anno 1701



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone
I am trying to play Anno 1701 on my core 2 duo 2.2, 2 GB memory, 160 GB HDD, XFX 8600GT rig and when I try starting up the game I get the "Unable to successfully initiate direct3d" message box.The driver cd for graphics card says "version 169.23A".I have tested the direct3d functionality using dxdiag and it comes out successful.I would like to know whether that means the card works ok on direct3d functions?(or is it time to run and get my warranty card for a replacement?-I hope not  )Maybe someone could whether "Fable:the Lost Chapters",Caesar IV,Age of Pirates etc require direct3d capabilities coz they do run fine on my computer.I am more worried about whether it is my hardware that is problematic-so here's hoping that someone will chip in and help.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Try getting graphic drivers from nvidia webpage instead.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Well, I did that just now sir, the driver at the Nvidia site was 169.21 (so mine's a beta driver??) but that didnt make any difference


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Id say if your other games are working fine, theres a problem with that particular game.

Try reinstalling the game to see of that helps. If it doesnt work try checking the game makers website for any fixes/patches to the game.

good luck with it.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Yes sir, I'll have a look and see if there are any newer patches out for the game.Ty for replying


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Applied the latest patch, but same error.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Your directx version is the same/better than required by the game?
If the game has some external configuration .exe it has all set up correctly?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Hi corsair,

Try this earlier more stable driver, *Forceware 169.21*

Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager. Click the [+] next to Display Adapters, right click the graphics card entry and select Uninstall.

Close down all windows and programs. Reboot and keep tapping F8 while the computer is starting until you see the Advanced Options menu. Select VGA mode. When Windows has finished loading, the display will look strange. This is only temporary while using the standard VGA driver. Disable your antivirus and install the new driver. Reboot to complete the reinstall, then run the 2 dxdiag tests with the acceleration buttons enabled.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Hi

u551:sir,the directX version is ok, but the game doesnt have any extra external configuration utility.

koala: sir, I have 169.21 installed now but it doesnt make any difference at all.As for the two dxdiag tests for display, both come out as successful, so my hardware must be alright, right sir?


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Don't worry about your hardware, its probably allright as all the other games run fine.

EDIT: What psu do you have?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Sir,I have a 450 watt psu


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

This thread from *http://www.abxzone.com/forums/f10/halo-direct3d-error-69791.html* might be relevant to your problem.



> I found the problem, though. I had RefreshForce running. By disabling it, Halo now works but I'm stuck with playing @ 60 Hertz. Oh well, unless you know another way to lock my refresh rate?





> Go to the DirectX Diagnostic >
> go to 'More Help' tab >
> press the 'Override' button >
> enter a desired refreshrate in Hz.


Do you have RefreshForce running? What is your monitor's refresh rate?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

No sir, I dont have RefreshForce.My monitor (AOC-716SW) is running @ 60Hz (It only shows one more-59 Hz).

If I may add in another question here, may I ask how I can tell whether a graphics card is T&L compatible? Mine has shader model 4 support- is that whats meant by T&L?(The card specs doesnt mention the term T&L)


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

T&L means Transform&Lightning, which I think your card does support.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

*hopeful bump*
Gave the game back, now fooling with the demo which gives the same error.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Hi
I contacted Aspyr and their answer is that my graphics card (8600 GT) is not supported by the game as the game is older than the card. That just about means there is no way I can play the game I suppose. So if someone has found a way to get the game working on 8600, please do post. Ty:sigh:


----------



## dmdilks (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*



corsair said:


> Hi
> I contacted Aspyr and their answer is that my graphics card (8600 GT) is not supported by the game as the game is older than the card. That just about means there is no way I can play the game I suppose. So if someone has found a way to get the game working on 8600, please do post. Ty:sigh:


I know this almost year old but I had the same problem. The fix is at this site:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5251042375/m/2761009096


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: "Unable to Successfully initiate direct3d" by Anno 1701*

Hi there! It's nice of you to have responded, thank you for the link you provided. In my case, I overcame the problem by forcing my monitor to a resolution of 1024*768. (The max res the monitor can normally handle was 1280*720). Again, ty for posting, sir.


----------

